# Century Team Ti vs. Fantom Team Ti



## doinitrt (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been riding a lot of bikes lately to determine exactly what will fit my needs the best. What it's come down to is I want a versatile bike that will allow me to do everything from riding with the kids, commuting to work, but still going on long rides with my friends on the weekend.

Based on the above I've narrowed my search to cx bikes rather than a pure road bike. However, I was reading about the Century Ti and noticed it could accept cx tires and the geometry looks a little more relaxed...plus it has a triple which may make the hills on commute easier to navigate.

What are your opinions on these two bikes? Which bike has the better overall componets and represents the best value dollar wise? I'm also looking at the fantom team AL as it may have better wheels, seat post, and bars compared to th TI version. Thank you for the insight and I'll look forward to hearing your responses.


----------

